# jugendangelschein



## .357mag (31. Januar 2008)

hallo an alle members hier !!

undzwar habe ich mal eine grundlegende frage. kurz zu meiner person, ich bin 16 jahre alt und komme aus thüringen.
jetzt aber zur frage, ich habe mal gehört, dass es einen jugendangelschein gibt, wo man an einer art lehrgang teilnimmt, wo man die wichtigsten sachen lernt und danach angeln darf. gibt es soetwas wirklich und was kostet, wenn es soetwas gibt, so ein schein ??
ich würde mich über eure antworten freuen.

sollte es irgendwelche ungereimtheiten geben, einfach nochmal nachfragen


----------



## hecq (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: jugendangelschein*

habe davon noch nichts gehört. kenne nur den jugendfischerreischein und mit dem darfst du nur mit einem fischen der den fischerreischein hat (NRW). warum machst du nicht den fischerreischein, denn dan hast du ihn


----------



## .357mag (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: jugendangelschein*



hecq schrieb:


> habe davon noch nichts gehört. kenne nur den jugendfischerreischein und mit dem darfst du nur mit einem fischen der den fischerreischein hat (NRW). warum machst du nicht den fischerreischein, denn dan hast du ihn


 
ich bin ja erst 16, geht das trotzdem ??


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: jugendangelschein*

In NRW geht das ab 14 ohne weiteres. Zur Prüfung anmelden, fleißig lernen und bestehen.


----------



## BullzZzeye (3. März 2008)

*AW: jugendangelschein*

Hi,
Ich bin 17 und will das jetzt machen aber wo kann ich die termine dazu finden oder auf welcher seite kann ich die finden ?!

MfG Michél

:vik:


----------



## Rxbinhx (20. April 2008)

*AW: jugendangelschein*

also

1. darf an mit dem jugenangelschein nur bis zum 16. Lebenjahr angeln.

das heißt, wenn du weiterhin angeln möchtest, musst du den Fischereischein machen.

2. wieso willst du weiterhin einen jugendangelschein?
   da brauchst du doch immer einen der auf dich aufpasst und das wäre mir mit 16 ehrlich gesagt zu dumm.


----------

